# Winter in Alberta



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Winter came to Edmonton this weekend, and the women of the house have been running the furnace full tilt all weekend. I can hardly wait to see my heating bill. There goes my new guitar fund...

Anyway, the humidity measurement inside my case just slipped below 40% so back in goes the humidor unit. I really hate to use this thing as it seems to kill the strings really quickly. Anyone else notice this, or is it just me? Any suggestions, other than wiping the strings down with a dry cloth before and after playing?

And it was sounding so darned nice this weekend too...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, the humidifier in my bedroom kicked in for the first time yesterday. It's set at 40%.

Moisture and metal are not friends. I don't know what you can do besides going with coated strings.


----------

